# co2 tank fill



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

i am having a very hard time finding a place in vermont that fills co2 tanks. i was just thinking maybe ****s sporting goods since they sell paintball supplies. anyone ever try them?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

No welding supply/ gas suppliers in your area?


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

It depends on what kind of canister you have. If you have the paintball type where the top of the canister has the pin valve, then sporting goods store or paintball shop can fill it. If you have larger canisters that have screw type valve, then usually those stores cannot fill it. In this case, you need to go to a welder shop or fire extinguisher refill shop.

Try looking up for welding supply store in your phone directory.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

I get my CO2 tanks filled from either a welding supply store or a home brewing shop


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

Is there a Maine Oxy or Merriam Graves in the area? Those are the two big ones in northern NE.


----------



## ldk59 (Mar 31, 2009)

Around here (mid-Michigan) the easiest place to get refills 
is the local commercial fire safety business ... check your 
local yellow pages 

HTH

Larry


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Fire Extinguisher company


----------

